
Choosing Elixir's Phoenix to Power a Real-Time Web UI - JONBRWN
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/04/choosing-elixirs-phoenix-to-power-a-real-time-web-ui/
======
bnchrch
Always happy to see more Elixir posts, truly a great language. Im always
amazed by how much I can build with so little.

~~~
vvanders
Agreed, it really is just an incredibly well designed language.

Been digging back in recently and between Phoenix, Plug and Ecto it's very
clear how much care and thought when into the API/architecture. Truly a joy to
work with.

------
JONBRWN
Hi, I'm the author of this post. Would be happy to answer any questions if
folks have some.

~~~
fredliu
Very interesting post. Could you elaborate more (maybe another blog?) on the
DevOps perspectives on how to manage a prod Elixir/BEAM stack (CI/CD, scaling,
dev vs test vs prod environment management)?

~~~
spooneybarger
If you have a decent engineering + ops background (which your comment
indicates you might), we're hiring.

﻿[http://careers.wallaroolabs.com/apply/FjrSD7HjmW/DevOps-
Engi...](http://careers.wallaroolabs.com/apply/FjrSD7HjmW/DevOps-Engineer)

Looking for a combination role that crosses what is often considered SysAdmin
and what is considered SRE.

We don't run infrastructure ourselves but have clients who are starting to run
Wallaroo in production and we are looking to hire someone who is focused on
making sure the end developer lifecycle experience is awesome.

This would mean touching everything from installation of the Wallaroo
development environment through documenting best practices for running in
production to contributing to the core Pony and Elixir codebases in order to
add new functionality.

------
jxub
Among the Pony language posts and this one, I can't see how this company won't
become the darling of HN regarding tech stacks. Solid post nonetheless.

~~~
spooneybarger
We're big fans of the actor model when addressing concurrency issues.

------
hbcondo714
I've been wanting to get into Elixir but my work has been building web apps
using SaaS starter kits that come with billing, account management, social
logins, multi-tenant and more out of the box. Are there any SaaS starter kits
in Elixir? Examples in other languages include aspnet zero in .net,
bullettrain in ruby and laravel spark in php.

~~~
mlevental
example? are you talking about something like Django cookie cutter on the
backend and a react or Vue or angular dashboard on the front?

~~~
hbcondo714
Isn't Django a web framework like Elixir Phoenix that gives you the technical
layers to build a web app? These are still great starting points for web apps
but the examples[1][2][3] would be the ones I mentioned in my comment that
give you the web app plus SaaS functions:

.net - [https://aspnetzero.com/](https://aspnetzero.com/)

ruby - [https://bullettrain.co/](https://bullettrain.co/)

php - [https://spark.laravel.com/](https://spark.laravel.com/)

Yes, these aren't OSS but are the equivalents for elixir (if any)?

~~~
mercer
I'm pretty sure there isn't such a thing for Elixir.

And quite possibly there won't be something like it anytime soon, if ever. I
get the impression that the Elixir 'ecosystem' is a bit more modular/manual in
approach even when you compare Phoenix to Rails, which means, with all else
being equal, a bit less of an out-of-the-box experience.

Of course in part this is because there are currently just fewer packages
available for Phoenix. But I think it's also inherent to the 'culture'. It
might never be as cookie-cutter in what it offers.

(but I'm still relatively new to the Phoenix/Elixir world, so I could be
entirely wrong)

------
dhab
Possibly tangential: Assuming one is sticking to AWS as cloud provider,
wouldn't it be cost-effective and less devops to use AppSync, Lambda, Cognito
instead of Elixir?

I ask because I am debating whether or not I should invest any time in Elixir,
if many of the benefits of learning it are easily and cost-effectively
available through AWS.

~~~
JONBRWN
Most likely, yes.

As with everything though, there are trade-offs. If going strictly AWS fits
your use case, you're fine working with GraphQL, etc., go for it.

------
acmecorps
I've been using Rails since 2.x, and very much interested with Elixir/Phoenix.
Will I regret using Elixir/Phoenix for production?

~~~
JONBRWN
Not really a question that can be answered.

I'd suggest looking at Elixir/Phoenix if you have a problem with Rails that
you think Elixir/Phoenix might be able to solve. Could be scale problems,
reliability, real-time communication, etc.

I wouldn't suggest replacing your entire Rails app with Phoenix right away. If
possible start with a service that may be having issues and migrate that over
if possible.

------
trungonnews
How do you feel about Kotlin + Reactive SpringBoot 5?

~~~
JONBRWN
Truthfully I don’t have many thoughts on that combination.

The channels abstraction was the driving force behind our choice and at the
time there wasn’t anything that stood out in the Java world.

